
The Zuckerberg Files - All public utterances of Mark Zuckerberg - uptown
http://zuckerbergfiles.org/
======
mcantelon
"The Zuckerberg Files is an open-access public archive" ... "Scholars wishing
to gain access to the full archive should email access@zuckerbergfiles.org
with their name, affiliation, and a brief description of the research project
or purpose for which the materials will be put."

Open-ish.

~~~
GuiA
> Open-ish.

Aka closed :)

~~~
saraid216
It's like a box on a shelf you can't reach. It's not locked. It's not even
closed. If you squint, you can guess what's inside.

But it's in a box. And it's up there. And you have to wait for someone to
bring a ladder.

------
Systemic33
I'll be waiting for the "Screw you guys, this should be open, here's HTTP link
and torrent for free download. Long live Aaron Schwartz"

------
idm
To everyone complaining about the password-protected login, there is something
you need to understand: this is about copyright, not the library being fake-
open. This repository apparently consists of copyrighted works, and by the
Fair Use provisions of US Copyright, University of Wisconsin Milwaukee have
collected these works together even though they presumably do not have rights
to all the works.

You, too, could pull all these works together without arranging the rights,
and you could probably make a fair use argument for it. However, I guess
they're saying that they aren't going to re-transmit the archive in bulk. It
is insinuated that it might run astray of fair use to do so.

------
theklub
Where is Obama files? In fact this seems like a good idea for a huge website
for all high level political figures.

~~~
zecho
Well, nearly every public speech from members of Congress and the executive
office and the judicial branch is recorded, with some notable exceptions like
national security, but even then, eventually that information enters the
public record by law.

The problem is that much of it is difficult to collate.
[http://thomas.loc.gov/home/thomas.php](http://thomas.loc.gov/home/thomas.php)
is a good start for the Congressional record online, but presidential records
and judicial records often end up all over the place.

Ideally the LOC would provide a better online toolkit for this stuff, but you
know, good enough for government work.

~~~
ivv
RapGenius for politics!

------
Mithaldu
While they don't ask upfront for money, they make a commendable effort of
actually keeping people away from those files by asking people to email them
with a stated research goal. Casually interested normal folks need not apply.

It doesn't help either that their text files are in PDF instead of a format
that can actually be programmatically processed.

~~~
jcutrell
It certainly would be useful to do some sort of programmatic analysis of
speeches mapped over time. Sentiment analysis. Repeated phrases. Cross-
reference with others' phrases to see who's saying the same things at the same
times.

Oh well. I guess you can print it out really nicely. And it's "portable"!

------
polarix
Looking forward to the torrent. Tragic that this is what we are reduced to as
a society.

~~~
cylinder
How is this different than an editor compiling commonly known knowledge into
an encyclopedia and selling it to the public?

~~~
hackula1
It isn't, which explains wikipedia.

------
rikacomet
Interesting, a invitation for scrutiny with concern for privacy.. and on other
hand, disallowing people to anonymously get public information collected by
them. Interesting!

I wait for this to be hosted somewhere else ;/

------
jcutrell
Am I the only one that thinks this should absolutely be put up in some open-
source version-control-based way? If it's public, it's public. If I have to
email you and you get to decide whether or not I'm a scholar, doesn't that
defeat the purpose of making something available for learning, sharing, and
accountability? Should I really have to have a research project or composed
purpose to view "open" things?

Self undermining, that is.

------
rubycowgames
I wish this was easier to browse. For whatever reason, PDFs feel like a
barrier, even though it's just an additional click.

------
csmattryder
>By gaining a better understanding of how Facebook’s founder and CEO conceives
of his own company’s role in the policy and ethical debates surrounding social
networking [...]

Sure, knowing how the CEO thinks is a good judge to know where Facebook is
going, but it's a bit odd to think that Zuckerberg doesn't take note of what
the Board say.

Why aren't they logging what Sandberg, Thiel and Graham say/do?

------
ilbe
"The dominance of social networking sites, such as Facebook, in contemporary
life" ... I find it funny when people make such dramatic statements about
facebook. I've reduced my usage to once per week and feel no dominance. I can
just as easily log off completely.

~~~
ryalfalpha
The real question is, can you delete it completely? :)

------
stcredzero
My mind immediately flashed back to "Being John Malkovich."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Fuxkinhug](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Fuxkinhug)

I'd bet the same kind of scene would work really well with "Zuckerberg."

------
adeptus
So I go to the website, and I can't see any "files"... Oh I have to login?
Pff, whatever. Don't waste my time. Bye.

------
brandonhsiao
This has the quality of one of those things that's actually a pretty good idea
but seems like a practical joke.

------
kfarzaneh
Someone should just grab the content and upload to rapgenius.

------
lttlrck
Sites like this will become oboslete... One day "www.lmgtfy.com?q=all public
utterances of Mark Zuckerberg" will trigger something a little more
interesting than Page Rank...

------
yeukhon
Kinda of scary that people are collecting X founder's profile. Although these
data are publicly available, this is still kind of scary.

~~~
wavefunction
Why is it scary? The other side to our society rewarding you with billions of
dollars is that you are now a public figure.

Not only that but he's the CEO of a transnational corporation: their public
pronouncements are always examined for any sort of securities edge.

~~~
devcpp
And the CEO of Facebook of all people. If one non-public person in the entire
world deserves scrutiny, it's Zuckerberg.

------
tzury
I wish there was one for PG. Truly.

------
sheikhimran01
seriously? why do you need Zuckerberg Files for research?

